# Chocolate tans



## squishy (May 8, 2011)

Hi guys

I have some very nice chocolate tans in the nest only prob is that they look very dark almost black, they are definately chocolate  is it best to show the darker choloates or the lighter ones that I have in another cage

thx x


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Dark choc is the desirable top colour,think bournville not dairy milk.You've been very busy,do you think you will make it to the annual in Sept or is it to far north for you.


----------

